# CrystalClear paquet



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

Coucou les gens. 

J'ai téléchargé CrystalClear sur le net pour léopard. 
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, ça donne ça; 



C'est beau en générale, mais sinon ça pue pour pas mal d'application, alors je l'ai déjà désinstallé.
Mais en désinstallant j'ai vu cette fenêtre:



J'aimerai juste choper les fichiers pour remplacer l'existence. 
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
j'arrive déjà pas à ouvrir le paquet lol 
comment faire ?


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Juillet 2008)

Tu dois pas simplement mettre ton mot de passe administrateur là ?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Tu dois pas simplement mettre ton mot de passe administrateur là ?



euh non lol, 
c'est pas ça que je veux dire.
Justement je veux cette fenêtre 







et je n'arrive pas à allé fouiller les info à l intérieur de ce paquet la


----------



## MonsieurMas (16 Juillet 2008)

et comment on fait pour le désinstaller au fait?


je trouve pas moi :s


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Juillet 2008)

.

 a dit:


> et comment on fait pour le désinstaller au fait?
> 
> 
> je trouve pas moi :s


Bonsoir

Normalement il y a un désinstallateur suivant les explications.

Sinon le créateur indique:

dossiers sur votre système Leopard: 
/ Library / InputManagers / 
~ / Library / InputManagers / 
~ / Bibliothèque / Application Support / 

Si vous voyez un dossier pour CrystalClear dans l'un de ces endroits, supprimez-le

Tu ne devrait pas non plus voir un dossier appelé "SetAlphaValue" dans l'un de ces endroits. 
Si vous le faites, je vous suggère de le déplacer vers un autre emplacement sur votre système, puis vous déconnecter et vous reconnecter (Traduction Google).

@+


----------



## link.javaux (25 Octobre 2008)

bon j'ai pas essayé parce que avec iLeopard je me fous pas mal de ce que je voulais, mais pour solutionner mon problème et peut être aider quelqu'un si jamais, pour allé fouiller dans un paquet "verouillé", il y a une application que vous pouvez trouver ici


----------



## bluesilence (30 Décembre 2010)

Help,

étant fan de la personnalisation de l'apparence du finder j'ai installé la version 2.5 de ce soft et je me retrouve dans le ....

des apps qui ne se lancent plus d'autres qui plantent des bugs graphiques assez terrible bref... suite à l'utilisation de Pacifist (merci link.javaux) j'ai pu virer à peu prêt tout car j'ai presque retrouvé un finder normal.

Par contre j'ai toujours une barre de menu noir et je ne peux quasiement plus y lire quoique ce soit sauf à clicker dessus. et j'ai l'apparence de mes fenetres qui ont changé aussi (ca c'est moins grave car utilisable).

J'ai tenté de réinstaller la MAJ combo de la 10.5.6 mais rien à faire cette barre de menu reste noire 

alors comme je n'ai ni envie de reinstaller completement 10.6 ni d'attendre 10.7 qui peut me sauver la mise sur ce coup la ? 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

Et tu l'as désinstallé comment ?


----------



## bluesilence (30 Décembre 2010)

étant donné que le désinstalleur plante chez moi j'ai fait à l'ancienne à la main.


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

Ben il y a surement des trucs qui trainent encore.

A ta place, je réinstallerai, et j'essaierai de le désinstaller par l'interface, menu Help.


----------



## bluesilence (30 Décembre 2010)

Donc ca aussi j'ai essayé et à un moment il me dit qu'il lui manque un fichier: cci"xxxx".app (à la place des xxxx je ne me souvient plus du nom de la chose) et je n'ai effectivement pas ce fichier donc forcément après ca la desinstallation s'arrete et tout plante.


----------

